# BASS COVERS BROKE MY CAPSLOCK



## villis (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! I will upload one cover every thursday in this page! thanks a lot for the hospitality!
I dont want to spam the forum so i am using this thread only for this reason! Feel free to comment and to ask me anything about technique, equipment,recording etc

here is all of them until now
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw01t3YSFK8 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSNSp7dM6PA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HikjLIRhi8k 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwoG1l5mD_A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWWtZ2t-c8M 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtMzVZXBg1Q 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP2VXZo6mQY 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eST_v6yxwME 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR-tIopb9bY 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBP_eGQwP9c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPxwRI48du0 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-l_h_xBo54 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lKHaXwBnYA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMKulYIH7CA 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5rEb-zg8Sg 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJy0k9g658w 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewf1EZiSatI 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vmib5aVbb6E 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEO4gHPbxj4 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8Q1926wiRg 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WhyHQe-YTk 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J9qjIpgTps 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryAFJOA7fr8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GldOUrX_xgQ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac8XX8T15Lk


----------



## eyeswide (Apr 12, 2016)

Good stuff man! Have you been able to monetize any of your covers? Or have you looked into that yet?


----------



## villis (Apr 13, 2016)

eyeswide said:


> Good stuff man! Have you been able to monetize any of your covers? Or have you looked into that yet?



Thanks for asking my friend! I am able to write down the tabs and the notes but beacuase i am uploading one cover every thursday i dont want to waist time to do this!if someone want to learn a song or a pattern i am always here to help him with a lesson or to meet him and see himself very close how its works!


----------



## eloann (Apr 13, 2016)

Good job learning and recording some pretty hard songs in a week. Solid playing too. 

Between work, writing originals, learning stuff towards gigs and trying to maintain a social life I only do about one every 6 months these days


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 13, 2016)

good stuff man

did you learn the songs by ear or by a tab/midi/score?


----------



## villis (Apr 14, 2016)

eloann said:


> Good job learning and recording some pretty hard songs in a week. Solid playing too.
> 
> Between work, writing originals, learning stuff towards gigs and trying to maintain a social life I only do about one every 6 months these days



Thank you eloann, yes actually its preety easy to do one per week and i have a morning job end also i am prepering my solo album these days!


----------



## villis (Apr 14, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> good stuff man
> 
> did you learn the songs by ear or by a tab/midi/score?



Thank you A-Branger, most of the songs (90 %) it's by ear


----------



## villis (Apr 14, 2016)

New cover MArcus Miller - Power
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0bIA1A9jSU


----------



## villis (Apr 18, 2016)

Collaboration Cover

Led Zeppelin Good Times Bad Times

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSY8v_CpGgw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## eyeswide (Apr 18, 2016)

villis said:


> Thanks for asking my friend! I am able to write down the tabs and the notes but beacuase i am uploading one cover every thursday i dont want to waist time to do this!if someone want to learn a song or a pattern i am always here to help him with a lesson or to meet him and see himself very close how its works!



Thanks for the response! I was asking with respect to Youtube though - if you were able to monetize your videos for ads on your channel. Either way, good stuff man!


----------



## villis (Apr 18, 2016)

eyeswide said:


> Thanks for the response! I was asking with respect to Youtube though - if you were able to monetize your videos for ads on your channel. Either way, good stuff man!


Yes i have done this in the past but i have problems with some forums and some guys because they thought that i am doing all this work for gaining money from ads ! They sometimes didnt let me show my work to the people! So for that reason i have to lock any advertisment on my videos so everybody realise that i am doing this only for my love to the bass guitar and ok you can say to promote my channel and my work but without money profit!


----------



## villis (Apr 21, 2016)

Pain of salvation - Nightmist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5Fb-oGe_eg


----------



## villis (Apr 26, 2016)

Black on the Bach

https://soundcloud.com/villis-kabas/black-on-the-bach


----------



## villis (Apr 28, 2016)

*Victor Bailey - City Living
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6prjn2TWNk


----------



## villis (May 5, 2016)

Laco Tayfa - atmaca

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYdvy7YtWOg


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 6, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## villis (May 8, 2016)

Thank you man!


----------



## villis (May 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC30JUy86OA


----------



## villis (May 11, 2016)

If anyone want more details about the gear i am using check here

My interview on bestbassgear: [Bass Player of the Week] Villis Kabadais | eBass


----------



## villis (May 13, 2016)

*Under Road - Dream Theater - Moment of betrayal Split-screen cover *



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6EAYWQ-es4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## villis (May 15, 2016)

Dream Theater - DAnce Of Eternity (Bass Cover)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htGAnivATec


----------



## villis (May 19, 2016)

Tool - Schism

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F79eMHW0_A


----------



## villis (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone who want to add his/her bass cover or whatever cover is welcome!


----------



## villis (Jun 30, 2016)

https://youtu.be/_oxyEVbNdfs


----------



## villis (Oct 7, 2017)

Sneak peak of my upcoming album


----------



## villis (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## villis (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## villis (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## villis (Jun 2, 2019)




----------

